# [DECIDED] Help deciding on HDD setup (RAID/LVM2/LDM)

## JohnLM

So after my HDD had broken down (and I had no backups), I'm going to make changes to how I use my HDDs.

The breakdown was even more unlucky since it happened right after I decided I needed to make backups.

So, now I have to decide what exact setup I should use, and since I've never used anything but good ole MBR partition scheme, I will need some help on these.

Equipment and Data

2 x brand new WD 1TB SATA disks (currently empty)

Samsung 80GB PATA (reserve/rescue disk - I leave this out any fancy RAID/LVM setup)

Some 500GB SATA disk I will probably get from warranty somwhere later on.

My data can be split in three parts.

Critical personal data (photos, code, work files and stuff) - the thing I want to mirror and backup.

Non-critical personal data (music, other people's code/software) - no real need to mirror or backup these.

System and boot data - I intend to leave these out of RAID/LVM array at all, in case it fails/breaks.  :Very Happy: 

A slight problem is that I do dual-boot with Windows and I want to access my data from both systems.

The RAID way

Initial idea was of RAID5 with three 500GB disks. I forsook this idea when I decided I will buy two 1TB disks.

Now I think to make RAID 1 with 1TB and leave one 500GB for non-critical data.

This is probably the best way since I have a hardware RAID controller and I can use the array for both Gentoo and Windows.

LVM2 way

I consider this as well since it is unlikely I will fill 1TB with photos and code. I could make a mirrored LV for critical data and be able to use my HDD space more effectively.

BUT, I'm not really sure how LVM2 would react if a HDD would fail. Other thing I presume Windows isn't able to read LVM2 volumes, is it?

"Dynamic disks"??

Then there is this NT "Dynamic disks" thing, which also is a LVM as far as I understand. If it plays nice with both Windows and Gentoo, it is an option as well.

What are your thoughts, and what would you recommend?

Thanks in advance!

----

There are two kinds of people - those who make backups and those who have never had a HDD failure.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *JohnLM wrote:*   

> So after my HDD had broken down (and I had no backups), I'm going to make changes to how I use my HDDs.
> 
> The breakdown was even more unlucky since it happened right after I decided I needed to make backups.

 

No disrespect meant of course.

However, is your behaviour towards backuping subject to change...   :Question: 

I mean... if you are likely going on deciding making backups only...   :Wink: 

This + MICROS~1 compatibility, I would strongly recommend the RAID solution.

<joking>

BTW, I am so stupid... as your hdd crashes when you decide making backups...

The best solution is to stop deciding making backups...

</joking>

----------

## JohnLM

This was a rather fast decision. RAID indeed seems to be most universal and with least hassle.

It's hard to "teach an old cat" to do stuff that he never did.

I'm going to do backups, but if I don't... RAID 1 should make it up for a good short-term substitute.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *JohnLM wrote:*   

> It's hard to "teach an old cat" to do stuff that he never did.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I am another one !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JohnLM

So much for following my previous decision  :Very Happy: 

I just felt the need to try the LDM (Dynamic Disks thigie), so I did. It actually works quite nice in Gentoo as "non-superblock" MD (softRAID) devices (which they really are).

Hmm, so now, how do I force it to rebuild these MD arrays on boot up... elegantly???

I couldn't really work out proper config settings, so I simply threw mdadm -B lines in initscript. This isn't really nice is it?

----------

